# Eine wichtige Frage



## gheddoking16 (15. November 2008)

ICh würde gerne wissen wie man in Downhill rennen rein kommt 

also teilnehmen 

wo muss man sich eintragen 
wo kann man das sehen wann ein neues rennen startet
was braucht man dafür 
all solche informationen wo findet man die???

bitte melden danke schön


----------



## apoptygma (15. November 2008)

gheddoking16 schrieb:


> ICh würde gerne wissen wie man in Downhill rennen rein kommt
> 
> 
> was braucht man dafür
> ...



Öhm...nen Bike....Protektoren? Helm? Nen bissken Erfahrung in dem Bereich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gheddoking16 (15. November 2008)

jaa soweit war ich auch nein ich meind as so wie zb besondere sachen wie nen sponsor oder so ^^


----------



## apoptygma (15. November 2008)

gheddoking16 schrieb:


> jaa soweit war ich auch nein ich meind as so wie zb besondere sachen wie nen sponsor oder so ^^



Man braucht nen Sponsor dafür??? 

Haste mal  hier 

http://www.downhill-board.com/

geschaut???


----------



## LautSprecher (15. November 2008)

Klar! Am besten ein ausm Ghetto!


----------



## gheddoking16 (15. November 2008)

das is doch meine frage ^^ ob man das braucht weil ich hab davon keine ahnung ich mach das im mom nur als hobby will aber höher


----------



## LautSprecher (15. November 2008)

Du machst es als Hobby, hast aber kein Bike dazu? Aha! 
Frag mal irgendwo in deinem Viertel, Alda. Kriegsu bestimmt Sponsoring! Sonst geht da nix, oida! 

Viel Glück. 

PS: Vielleicht sponsern die dich in der Schule?


----------



## gheddoking16 (15. November 2008)

jaa ich hab ja money nur fürn big hit reichts nicht  und darum such ich ja auch noch nen biken


----------



## apoptygma (15. November 2008)

@Lautsprecher

Nu sei mal nicht so hart. Ich denk mal, das ist nen Kiddie, was Großes vor hat (hamse doch alle in dem Alter) 

Ich find, da ist eher die pädagogische Seite von uns allen gefragt.

Also, Ghettokid.....Du machst das als Hobby bis heute. Wie schaut das aus? Mit was für nem Bike? (Wenn Du jetzt erst nen Downhiller suchst)
Wo fährst Du? Du hast schonmal live gesehen, wie´s beim DH wirklich zur Sache geht? Du traust Dir das zu, es einfach mippem neuen Bike mit diesen Jungs aufzunehmen?


----------



## B.Scheuert (15. November 2008)

gheddoking16 schrieb:


> jaa ich hab ja money nur fürn big hit reichts nicht  und darum such ich ja auch noch nen biken


Mehr Crack veticken!
Oder Cycletool fahren!
Soviel zu:


> Ich find, da ist eher die pädagogische Seite von uns allen gefragt.


----------



## gheddoking16 (15. November 2008)

also wenne in dem anderen thread guckst weiße was ich hatte ich bin auch schon mal gefahren und ja hab es life gesehen und ich will ja nicht direkt profi liga anfangen ers ma sowas wie regional xDDDDDD omg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (15. November 2008)

Du hast dein eigenes Demo fahren sehen?  
Lern mal schreiben Junge!

Und kauf dir ggf. erstmal ne Hose + Oberteil.


----------



## apoptygma (15. November 2008)

gheddoking16 schrieb:


> also wenne in dem anderen thread guckst weiße was ich hatte ich bin auch schon mal gefahren und ja hab es life gesehen und ich will ja nicht direkt profi liga anfangen ers ma sowas wie regional xDDDDDD omg



Verzeih meine Unzulänglichkeit, nen Big Hit gleich dem richtigen Hersteller zuzuordnen mein Bester, so als Radwegheizer 

Nee im Ernst....

Nee, ich lass es


----------



## LautSprecher (15. November 2008)

> nicht direkt profi liga anfangen ers ma sowas wie regional xDDDDDD omg



Daran ist WAS so übertrieben lustig? Doch aufn Kopf gefallen?


----------



## B.Scheuert (15. November 2008)

So gheddoking in da hause, wenn du noch ein paar blöde Fragen hast, dann schnell raus damit. Die Admins sind aktiv...


----------



## Musician (15. November 2008)

http://www.snowboard-onlineshop.eu/...od2008::1109.html?referer=froogle&language=de
ey 20 zettel, hass ne macke?
krisse für locker paar öcken was seröses furn anfnag


----------



## Blut Svente (16. November 2008)

gheddoking16 schrieb:


> ICh würde gerne wissen wie man in Downhill rennen rein kommt
> 
> also teilnehmen
> 
> ...



tja gheddoking da biste wohl an echte profis geraten!!! super informationen!!!

kann dir leider auch nicht helfen. mein ding ist mehr XC/MARATHON.
LGS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gheddoking16 (16. November 2008)

jaaa sehr informations reich hab ich mir auch gedacht naja macht man nichts


----------



## LautSprecher (16. November 2008)

gheddoking16 schrieb:


> jaaa sehr informations reich hab ich mir auch gedacht naja macht man nichts



Sagmal, immernoch nicht verstanden das man mit so einer Frage keine sinnvollen Antworten bekommt?


----------



## JDN (16. November 2008)

Der Thread ist Klasse!!!  Bitte nicht aufhören!!!!!


----------



## Bautiger (17. November 2008)

hallo geh mal nach heubach http://www.biketherock.de/d-downhill.htm
gute leistung zeigen , mit den anderen downhillern quatschen,gibts bestimmt gute tips.
und vom bike her kannste da mit allem fahren,hab da beim rennen schon leute mit komplett starrbikes gesehen aua


----------



## sbie (17. November 2008)

JDN schrieb:


> Der Thread ist Klasse!!!  Bitte nicht aufhören!!!!!


Moin,
@gheddoking16, hier ein Downhill-rennen für dich  und alle anderen auch: 
letztens hatte ich eine Info über ein regionales sehr Norddeutsches Downhill Event gelesen. Den vorläufigen Flyer hatte ich noch im Cache, ein Satz der Ausschreibung fällt mir auch wieder ein: Anzahl der Teilnehmer richtet sich nach der freien Bettenanzahl in den umliegenden Krankenhäusern. Wer hat Interesse?





thats all folks
schreibt mich nicht an, bin in weg.


----------



## Bautiger (17. November 2008)

hallo

@sbie
der is langweilig bin ich dieses jahr als uphill gefahren irgendwie eintönig 
besonders das mittelstück


----------



## Bautiger (17. November 2008)

hallo

ist ausserdem falschrum


----------



## Tom:-) (18. November 2008)

gheddoking16 schrieb:


> ICh würde gerne wissen wie man in Downhill rennen rein kommt
> 
> also teilnehmen
> 
> ...


 
reinkommen oder zuschauen ist ganz einfach beim bergab rennen:





http://www.berglaufpur.de


----------



## Lahr-Biker (19. November 2008)

ich würd mir erstmal ein radkaufen so wie ich das gelesen hab hast du ja keins.
Du kanst dich auf http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com bei rennen anmelden, kostet natürlich startgebühr etc.


----------



## gheddoking16 (20. November 2008)

Viiiielen Dank endlich mal ne gescheite antwort und ich hab jetzt eins das is kein problem aber die antworten zuvor kannse ja alle vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrecksBecks (6. Dezember 2008)

Lass dir erst mal die Haare wachsen!


----------



## Steini77 (21. Dezember 2008)

sieht so aus als ob hier jeder der mindestens 5 beiträge auf dem konto hat nur blöde antworten bekommt. die ausnahmen bestätigen die regel. 
ich denke aber auch das es diese leute (die mit den nicht nennenswerten beträgen) haben wohl das selber von irgendwelchen einzellern erlebt und meinen nun nur weil die typen schon bis drei zählen können müssen die jetzt andere die keine richtige ahnung haben runtermachen zu müssen.tz tz tz aber wenn die sonst nix im leben zu lachen haben.


----------

